# Maumee river



## Fishguy777 (Jul 8, 2012)

Went fishing yesterday from 7:00p-9:40 just near Maumee bridge. Was tossing a silver/black speckled 3' grub with descent results. Caught 2 chubby sheephead, along with a handful of 6-8' smallies. Also caught two nice 2lbers. Managed to lose the biggest largemouth i've seen in the river. Had to be pushing 4-5 lbs but spit my jig. Usually that's the smallies...All three big fish were in the same hole and a very unlikely place I would cast. Just goes to show, you don't know what's underneath the water til you cast.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

How was the moss? I wanted to giver it a try this week one evening?


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fished in a few spots in waterville, maumee and grand rapids not a problem for me at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishguy777 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wasn't too bad where I was. Few areas where it was 20ft from the shore. I hooked up with 3 good fish in an area where an unusual drainage pipe that had water in it was. Also alot of tree/bush cover along with a little current.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## maumee_bowman (Feb 23, 2011)

Got a few smallies myself sunday night, got two 18 inchers in one trip


----------



## Fishguy777 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice. Were you fishin near the bridge?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Hit for the cycle on Smallies today. Got an 18,17, 16 ,15 and a 14 plus a ton of 8-11's. Also broke off on a nice bass. All on a 5 Weight fly-rod and clouser minnows. Caught a bunch of White Bass and some nice channel cats, the biggest 24 inches. The river's clear and beautiful.,


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I was throwing tubes Sunday morning early and almost every single cast for 20 minutes resulted in a gar hitting the tube immediately upon hitting the water. They'd grab the strands and hang on for a few moments before letting go.

On the off occasion that gar weren't destroying my tubes, I was landing smallies. I'd get em within 6-8 ft from me and the freakin gar would take turns shooting like a missle at the tube if it had made its way up the line away from the smallie. I was thrashing around trying to scare the gar away as I was constantly concerned they were going to bite through my line trying to swipe the tube.

Some of them would get airborne and have a gizzard shad hanging out on either side of their jaws. It was really cool when this was silhouetted against the rising sun.

If I woulda had some rope lures, I could have caught 100 of those things easily. Instead, I ended the day with a couple that went for some short rides but still caught a boatload of smallies.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Was just curious how do you fish the tubes in the river 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

47dipseydivers said:


> Was just curious how do you fish the tubes in the river
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I use 1/16th oz, 1/8th oz, and 3/16th oz jig heads depending on water levels. Nothing fancy. Helluva lot of snags though.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess I worded that wrong after thinking about it I guess I really wanted to know what retrieval you guys use ie cast and reel ect thanks sorry about the confusion

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishguy777 (Jul 8, 2012)

Cast n real, or cast & reel with a pop every once n awhile, or slow jigging majority of the retrieve(note) should wait a few seconds between jigs with the last method. A lot of the time the fish hit it on the drop.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks appreciate the info

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Right now all you have to do is find some moving water that is knee to waist deep. Stand at the lower end of the hole - moving water. cast up stream and retrieve the tube back to you bouncing it off the bottom. Smallies love there food flowing down stream. Hope this helps. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks guys I think I'm gonna give it a shot this weekend if the weather holds out

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> I use 1/16th oz, 1/8th oz, and 3/16th oz jig heads depending on water levels. Nothing fancy. Helluva lot of snags though.


I've done very well in the river casting small, shallow-running "Big O" style crankbaits. Netcraft sells knockoffs without hooks pretty cheap. The advantage to these cranks is that you don't get many snags ... and fewer still if you leave the belly hook off.

Jim


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

fished the river for about four hours yesterday afternoon and killed the smallies all on tube jigs. If you find a hole they are there.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

olderfer said:


> I've done very well in the river casting small, shallow-running "Big O" style crankbaits. Netcraft sells knockoffs without hooks pretty cheap. The advantage to these cranks is that you don't get many snags ... and fewer still if you leave the belly hook off.
> 
> Jim


Yes, I've used them too. My buddy likes to throw a small fire tiger rat-l-trap, and although he may catch more fish than I do, I catch much bigger fish. That was my experience with the shallow running cranks as well - smaller fish. What colors do you use?

In my experience, I get quality fish on tubes after I spent countless untold hours figuring out where they hang out at. I've gotten pretty good at unsnagging withough blowing out the hole I'm fishing too, so I'll deal with the snags.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Yes, I've used them too. My buddy likes to throw a small fire tiger rat-l-trap, and although he may catch more fish than I do, I catch much bigger fish. That was my experience with the shallow running cranks as well - smaller fish. What colors do you use?
> 
> In my experience, I get quality fish on tubes after I spent countless untold hours figuring out where they hang out at. I've gotten pretty good at unsnagging withough blowing out the hole I'm fishing too, so I'll deal with the snags.


I've caught just about every species the river has to offer on small cranks. Favorite colors are chrome/blue and chrome/black.

Jim


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I've done well on the Big-O's and #7 floating rapala in fire tiger.


----------



## Orlando Wilson (Jul 26, 2010)

I realize the Maumee and Sandusky rivers are clearly different bodies of water...but I've been killing them in the Sandusky on size 3 white mepps. One of the most effective lures I've ever fished with. One of these days I'd like to get up to the Maumee and try. I'm guessing way more bigger smallies compared to the Sandusky....but catching smallmouth is a blast.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

All the wife and I could reel in over the weekend was white perch and not a single one of them was even worth a picture, must've been a whole school of them little buggers where we were casting. Lost 3 hooks to them as well.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

spikeg79 said:


> All the wife and I could reel in over the weekend was white perch and not a single one of them was even worth a picture, must've been a whole school of them little buggers where we were casting. Lost 3 hooks to them as well.


White perch or white bass? I've never caught a white perch in the Maumee. Perhaps you are fishing in downtown Toledo.

I fished sunday morning early. Managed only 11 smallies and a handful of whites. Fished a couple of prime looking areas that ended up being saturated with gar.


----------



## bucky43620 (Jun 10, 2012)

^ where was that at on the maumee?


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Bucket Mouth said:


> White perch or white bass? I've never caught a white perch in the Maumee. Perhaps you are fishing in downtown Toledo.
> 
> I fished sunday morning early. Managed only 11 smallies and a handful of whites. Fished a couple of prime looking areas that ended up being saturated with gar.


This is what we caught 








was fishing just north of Grand Rapids/rte24 bridge. As soon as the worm hit the water they were on the hook. After a few hours and losing count of well over a dozen of them we got sick of them and headed for home.


----------



## bucky43620 (Jun 10, 2012)

so b4 the dam then?


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I was up there by Waterville two weeks ago and caught a few white perch as well.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

On the fish in the photo below, notice the purple hue around the mouth and on the lower jaw. By my lights, that makes it a white perch.

Jim


----------

